# Hymer Exsis-i 562 Door Fly Screen



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

The fly screen on the habitation door of my recently acquired Hymer Exsis-i does not extend right across and leaves a gap of about 2cm. Any intelligent Mossie, and which one are not?' will be overjoyed by the easy access to the drink within. I can't determine whether this is a design fault or simply a fault. I have looked for something like draught excluder strips to fill the gap as are to be found on the fly screens on the van's roof lights, to glue to the door's edge but without success. Has anyone got any suggestions?

Thanks,

Kayjaybe


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

*Hymer EXsis-i 562 Door Fly Screen*

Elementary my Dear Watson. It looks from the image on the link below there was one but it is there no longer. http://www.donagheymotorhomes.ie/Models/2008_25_Ford_Transit_Hymer_Exsis_562.html
Not very likely that Hymer would have left it out. Any stop gap suggestions would still be appreciated as the 'big trip' looms.

Kayjaybe


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I've looked at the pictures on the link, is the gap going top to bottom along the rubber seal? on the 'lock' side of the hab door?

As a short term solution:

1. Don't go where there are mossies  
2. Have you tried o'learys, they might have a spare piece of framework etc
3. IF the gap is where the door rubber seal doesn't touch the flyscreen frame... could you not [short term] double side a length of 'trunking' to the seal?
Like this...??










w


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Having re-read, are you just saying the draught excluder is missing?
You'll struggle to fill 2cm!


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Wilse,
The gap is not at the top or the bottom of the hab door but between the door frame and the vertical leading edge of the fly screen. The 'draught excluder' reference is probably misleading. I was just trying to find ways to describe the brush like hairy stuff that is used to seal fly screens. The insulating strip used to seal windows and doors is closer as it is adhesive but it is not wide enough and is usually some spongy material whereas I need the aforesaid hairy stuff.

Many thanks for your suggestions. They are much appreciated. That is except 1). I always think the sign of a good holiday is when you return with lots of suppurating, festering mossie bites which show you have been somewhere where the food, wine and sunshine are exceptional and the exchange rate also (sorry, the last bit is pure nostalgia).

Thanks again, I will explore the trunking option as a temporary fix.

Kayjaybe


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Enjoy your trip. 
Ive seen a spray today which repels mozzys etc. OUTSIDE!! Apparently it does it for up to 8 hours,don't know how much you need though. Have Marmite on toast for brekky and don't forget the garlic!!
I have the same model as you,but haven't tried the flyscreen yet. I have 2 other problems which you may be able to help me;firstly the running lights,one of mine has gone out on the nearside (I bought the van new in April) do you know how to replace it. Secondly I have the speakers in the dining area,but they are permanently on,there is no front/rear fader on the radio. I think that they have used the commercial van radio,instead of a saloon car model which does F/R faders.Whats yours like?
Regards

Will


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Will,

Good to hear from another Exsis-i 562 owner - they are not exactly thick on the ground. As regards your problems I am not able to be of much help as I have only recently acquired the van and I have to keep it at some distance from my home so I don't get to see it all that much.
I had a look at the lights when thinking about beam deflection for travelling on the continent. I wondered if there was an adjuster as on some other Hymers. I soon gave that line of enquiry a miss as it is so tightly packed in there I could figure much out an diy is not my thing. Check on the forum as other Hymer owners talk about removing the front panels and carrying on from there. If it were mine, and new, I would take it back to your dealer for a replacement light.
Re the radio - which is very poor, losing stations regularly and has an aux button with no visible way to connect a device- I have noticed the speakers in the diner being on but didn't pay much attention to it. I can recall there being a fader but have no idea if it is front/rear or L/R. I will look more closely when next I go to the van to struggle with my satellite system.
My first impressions, disregarding these few niggles, are highly favourable.
Repel mossies? Marmite? Garlic? You need first to understand the strength of my attraction to them. I am Tristan to their Isolde, Dante to their Beatrice - I am sure you get the picture.

Best wishes,

Kevin


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

Is this what you want.

linky dink


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Hello Kev,the Aux input is in the glove box on top of the dash. To connect and ipod you will need a 3.5mm double ende jack lead,about £6 from Maplins,plug one end into the socket and the other into the earphone socket of the ipod.
You will get on the radio display a Balance control L-R and should have Fader F-R, I dont seem to have the latter.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Thanks bigfoot. I was looking yesterday for 'aux' and 'transit' and found an image of it just where you say. I don't recall seeing it though - I will have to have another look. I had used aux on a recent Mondeo where it is in the glovebox.

I shall also look for a fader F-R though I am not much bothered if it is not there.

Kayjaybe


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Neilbes,

I contemplated a draught excluder but I would have to glue or screw it to the fly screen which I don't want to do - not least because if you look at the photo I found the fly screen has a recess in it to enable it to cover the door lock. Ideally I want the same material but to be able to glue it at right angles to the fly screen edge.

Thanks for you suggestion - it is much appreciated.

Kayjaybe


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I finally got to look at the van recently and although it is registered in 2008 there is no aux only a blank and there is no F_R fader which suggests it may have been made earlier as all transits have these since 2008.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I got my dealer to provide the missing strip for the fly screen but a fairly large gap still remains. Looks like I will have to revise my view of Hymer's design abilities unless the fly screen has been modified in some way.
Looks like I shall have to go for the draught excluder option. 
On the way to the dealer on the M5 a largish object struck the windscreen and damaged it sufficiently to require a new one. It might be available in three weeks from now. The windscreen guy thinks it will cost about £3k. Fortunately we are insured. It took ages explaining to the insurance guy that it was not a Ford Transit screen. Such are the downsides of owning a fairly rare German van. Compared to the windscreen, the fly screen problem is very small beer.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

kayjaybe said:


> I finally got to look at the van recently and although it is registered in 2008 there is no aux only a blank and there is no F_R fader which suggests it may have been made earlier as all transits have these since 2008.


We had an 07 plate transit.
If you want to use an ipod with the supplied radio/cd we used a 'connects2' box. It cost around £30.

I can't fully remember but I think to activate the ipod you had to click 'cd' twice and not the aux button 8O.

http://www.connects2.co.uk/

They were very helpful.

W


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

Solved my flyscreen problem. The guy at my dealer, who know little about Hymers, did the logical thing and inserted it into a track that runs down the middle of the door's edge. Only when I saw how it was done on a Silverlight that I saw in Switzerland did I grasp that the furry stuff had to be stuck down the outside edge. Counter intuitive I know but much of life is.
Regarding the radio, I resurrected a Kensington transmitter - an earlier version of this http://thurly.net/v71- and plugged in my iPhone 4. A message appeared saying it was not optimised for the Kensington and it would not charge while playing. Nevertheless it worked fine 'til I got to Italy. It needed a frequency that was not occupied but in Italy I could find no such thing as the airwaves were packed out. So it was back to the Hollies Greatest Hits CD - could have been worse and it was a lot better than the mindless noise the youth of today are presented with. :lol:


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

You need this
linky dink

First 2 items on the page.


----------



## kayjaybe (Apr 15, 2010)

I would if I had an Aux but I don't


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

kayjaybe said:


> I would if I had an Aux but I don't


The second item on the page is the aux in socket,you just connect it to the head unit at the back,fix the socket in the dash and away you go.


----------

